# I can't connect my PSP with the internet!



## Geek49 (Aug 4, 2006)

I am trying to connect my PSP to the internet with my router that can be used with direct connect or wireless.

When I try connecting my PSP, I get an error message. HELP!


----------



## Geek49 (Aug 4, 2006)

Help! No Reply In Like 5000 Years!


----------



## mikmabz (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi! What kind of error? When scanning for wireless signals does your psp detect your router?


----------



## Geek49 (Aug 4, 2006)

i get this error: The access point cannot be detected.


----------



## Geek49 (Aug 4, 2006)

I am trying to connect my PSP from Infrastructure Mode via the interbuttz (internet). Now, I use a wireless router/direct router with a direct modem, and it's a linksys router. What I did was, I turned on my PSP and WiFi switch on from the PSP, then went to Infrastructure Mode and then new connection, and hit SCAN, it came up with my linksys connection with 80% signal and no security, and so i selected that... then for my SSID, i renamed it to "default". For WLAN security setting, NONE. Address settings, EASY. Connection name, i named it home. then when i tested the connection, it said "The access point was not detected."


----------



## mikmabz (Jul 17, 2007)

Is it a WRT54G router? Did you upgrade the firmware? That's what happened to my router a month ago. My laptop and PSP can't detect the router's signal. Linksys told me to upgrade the firmware and to change the channel from 6 to 11 to avoid possible interferences from other appliances especially cordless phones. Chat with a linksys tech guy online and he'll walk you through the process. That's what I did.


----------



## Geek49 (Aug 4, 2006)

Yes, it's a WRT54G. And no, I didn't upgrade the firmware. Where can I?


----------



## mikmabz (Jul 17, 2007)

Go to Linksys website. http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?c=L_CASupport_C1&childpagename=US%2FLayout&cid=1166859677881&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper&lid=7788112521H10


----------



## Geek49 (Aug 4, 2006)

i did. i talked to the tech support LIVE, and they couldnt fix the problem. cuz my router isnt an access point. HELP


----------



## mikmabz (Jul 17, 2007)

What!? We have the same router (WRT54G). How come they fixed mine and not yours!? Did they tell you to upgrade the firmware? If so then you have to upgrade it and see if it works.


----------

